# Arc Flash fatality



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Sad story with important lesson for those who still work on energized equipment. No reason to be installing these on an energized system.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

It doesn't really give much information as to what happened. 
Don't get me wrong it is a tragic accident but with out any info it isn't really much more than a blind statistic.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Still, you get the idea. They had the main open, installing lights and something got on the busses. The explosion or contact killed one of them. Makes you think.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> It doesn't really give much information as to what happened.
> Don't get me wrong it is a tragic accident but with out any info it isn't really much more than a blind statistic.


It is an ongoing inventogation that will result in lawsuits and fines for both the company and the EC that was doing the work, so until all the legal stuff is settled you won't get details. 

The point is, they were working on energized equipment, likley not justifiable and in violation of OSHA rules, and obviously not wearing the proper PPE.This happened in a mine which means the EC was required to go through safety training, which it appears he did not comply with. 

I see guys here all of the time saying they work on energized equipment because they feel safe or know what they are doing. You think this guy thought so too? 

Be careful out there.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Zog said:


> I see guys here all of the time saying they work on energized equipment because they feel safe or know what they are doing. *You think this guy thought so too?*


You know he did, if we had talked to him he would have told us all the same things we see posted all the time.


I work hot all the time

I have been doing this for X years.

I never had a problem

I know what I am doing

I work carefully so I cannot make a mistake

It cannot be shut down

I am an electrician, OSHA lets me work hot



I forwarded the scan to our company safety guy, I am sure he will use it as an example.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is a chart that given careful study proves that safety training is working.http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0005140.html


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Here is a chart that given careful study proves that safety training is working.http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0005140.html


That is a strech, also influenced by things we learn, liek moonshine not being good for you:thumbup:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Zog said:


> strech.... liek ...:thumbup:


Zog,where can I get me some of that 'shine?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Zog,where can I get me some of that 'shine?


Found some here last weekend


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Zog said:


> Found some here last weekend


Is that some Dippity-Do, or hair gel?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If he was installing ground fault indicator "lights" from scratch, I see the point of shutting down. If he was just changing a lamp... I'd be hard pressed to have a shutdown for that one.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is a news clipping, not much, but a little more info.
http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/southcentral/2010/10/15/114074.htm


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Fatal case #16????


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I found this interesting site.
http://electricalaccidents.wordpress.com/


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> It doesn't really give much information as to what happened.
> 
> Don't get me wrong it is a tragic accident but with out any info it isn't really much more than a blind statistic.


Initial releases and notifications are certainly more than blind statistics. Ideally, all near-misses and accidents should be quickly shared to raise awareness. An elevated awareness does carry over to the "statistics", accident pyramids, OSHA rates, and more importantly... being able to go home to one's family.

Prayers and best wishes for the family and friends of those harmed in this tragic, and unfortunately-likely preventable, accident.


----------

